# Imperfect pictures are perfectly fine



## ClickAddict (Oct 15, 2012)

One of the purposes of the the forum here is to allow critiquing of each other's photos.  We often see people comment that "that's just a snapshot".  And although they are right, that the photo in question was done quickly off the cuff without much thought, and that the picture will never make it to a gallery, we need to remember that sometimes, the photo is not about the photo, but about the memory.  Horizon tilted, background cluttered, arms chopped off, hair a mess, all of these flaws combined can mean absolutely nothing compared to the powerfull memories the photos bring us.  And even though those photos should perhaps not be put up for critique as they are obviously not meant to ever grace the Louvre, they will hang proudly on peoples' walls.  They do have their place.

I wanted to remind us of that before sharing this link.  A mom recently wrote an article about being in photos with her kids.  These are the kinds we would gasp at as photographers, but would cherish going over with our grandkids.  Her blog apparently went incredibly viral topping the month in hits I think.  For those of you who didn't see it, here it is.  I used to be heavier than I am now.  I've lost 90 lbs and before that would shy away from the camera, so although not a mom, I could easily relate to her story.

Moms Explain Why They're Getting Back In The Picture (PHOTOS)


For those of you doing family protraits, if someone shies away from the camera, you might want to have this story handy.


----------



## ClickAddict (Oct 15, 2012)

The link above points to the followup story.  The original written by the mom is Allison Tate: The Mom Stays in the Picture  (Linked within the above as well)


----------



## CherylL (Oct 15, 2012)

She was interviewed on the news the other night and so very true.  My kids are grown (almost..still one at home) and I am not in very many photos over the years.   I am also the one that takes video in the family and sad to say I may only be in a 1 min clip on an hour worth of footage, if even that.  In the past year I have started to hand off the video cam to someone  with the cam already recording and on a monopod to get me in the family stuff too.  Her story should be told to all of those still with young children to get everyone in the photo or video.


----------



## JackandSally (Oct 24, 2012)

This is actually something I recently learned.  I had hundreds of snapshots of my kids, but I was only ever in a handful.  Recently, I started finding ways to get myself in the photos.  Just so that I have something to show them other than pictures of them.  But the fun times with mommy.


----------



## Forkie (Oct 30, 2012)

Can't read the article.  Your links just go to a Huffington Post site full of stories about the hurricane.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 30, 2012)

In my opinion there are two explicitly different types of photographs, and we all take them.  There are the photographs that we share with others, such as on this forum, and then there are our "Personal" photographs that we only share with family members and friends.  Not because we are ashamed of them or because we are being selfish, but because only those associated with the photograph would find it interesting.

We all have photographs taken at special places or with special people or at special times that aren't technically perfect, or sometimes not even technically decent, that we wouldn't trade for anything because they mean a great deal to us, even with all of their flaws.  I have a lot of them that are technically snapshots because I didn't put much thought into the composition.  My concern was to "Capture The Moment", and I can remember that exact moment, with all of the details, every time I look at them.  And I smile when I look at them so what else matters?


----------

